

Class Coercion in Ruby - tavon
http://mutuallyhuman.com/blog/2011/01/25/class-coercion-in-ruby

======
zdennis
Well written post as it covers a feature in ruby that I haven't seen covered
before. Another piece of knowledge to add to the arsenal.

